# Need Help!



## Cynthia.ecp (Jul 10, 2015)

I am a 23 year old Indian woman on Visit Visa. I had come to Dubai on Visit Visa to look for a job. So yes, I landed a job at an Advertising firm as an Office Administrator and Marketing Co-ordinator. I submitted the required documents and was sent back to India to await my visa. My employer called me after a month to tell me that my visa is being processed so book your tickets to Dubai for the 15th of June, 2015. So I managed to book the ticket for the 17th and began getting ready for a new life in Dubai. Just before 3 days my employer calls me and says, he did not have the time for processing the visa. So cancel your tickets. But unfortunately, my tickets were non-refundable and paid a hefty sum to book them (owing to Ramadan). He said he will provide me a Visit Visa to come to dubai and he promised that he would convert my visa status to employment within a week of my arrival. I came to Dubai as planned with hope. He kept dilly dallying about the visa. kept giving promises. I started work from the next day. And, till today he hasn't done anything about my Visa. Because he had told me to cancel my return ticket, I cancelled that too. Now my visit Visa is expiring on the 16th July, he is not even ready to buy me a return ticket. He hasn't paid me my salary. The only thing he says is he is not getting payments from his clients and hence he is not able to do anything. Now I don't have enough money to either pay my room rent or to book a ticket to my home. At present, My so called employer has gone or fled to Abu Dhabi. I have like no clue what to do next.
Need guidance. Please help. Advice needed!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your situation. Report him to MoL first thing in the morning. He's broken the law. Good luck.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation. Report him to MoL first thing in the morning. He's broken the law. Good luck.


This! 

Go to MoL first thing tomorrow morning with any/all documents/IDs you have.


----------



## Cynthia.ecp (Jul 10, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation. Report him to MoL first thing in the morning. He's broken the law. Good luck.


Since I am here on visit visa, the MoL can t do anything about the issue it seems. ?


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

Cynthia.ecp said:


> Since I am here on visit visa, the MoL can t do anything about the issue it seems. ?


Is that what the MoL told you?


----------



## Cynthia.ecp (Jul 10, 2015)

taliacottage said:


> Cynthia.ecp said:
> 
> 
> > Since I am here on visit visa, the MoL can t do anything about the issue it seems. ?
> ...



Yes that is what they told me.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Cynthia,

It seems like the best option for you is to go back home. I can perhaps help you with that. Do you have your passport with you?


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

Cynthia.ecp said:


> Yes that is what they told me.


Sorry to hear that! Unfortunately, these incidents are all too common here.


----------



## Cynthia.ecp (Jul 10, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> Hi Cynthia,
> 
> It seems like the best option for you is to go back home. I can perhaps help you with that. Do you have your passport with you?


Yeah that's right! No other go! Yea I do have my passport.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Cynthia.ecp said:


> Yeah that's right! No other go! Yea I do have my passport.


I've sent you a PM.

For you, the PM function will be activated after 5 posts. Once you are able to reply back, write to me and we will figure something out


----------



## Cynthia.ecp (Jul 10, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> Cynthia.ecp said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah that's right! No other go! Yea I do have my passport.
> ...



Yes. I saw your PM. Ah okay. Will reply you soon. I was wondering why I'm not able to reply back.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Cool. Hang in there!


----------

